# DVD not recognized after motherboard change

## k.wandowicz

I downgraded from double Opteron to a Core2Duo recently, because I don't need the former setup anymore. I left my Gentoo system unchanged, as I did all the hardware except the motherboard, CPU and memory. I switched to a very economical Asus P5K SE/EPU with a simple C2D E4600. However, my DVD drive is not recognized anymore. Since I've never moved a living Gentoo setup to another machine (which essentially is the case here) I'm a bit confused about what to do. I suspect it's extremely simple, like compiling some option into the kernel, but I can't find any useful documentation on the issue. Could someone please point me the right direction?

----------

## jongeek

Perhaps the controller chipset is different between the two motherboards ? Post the output of:

```

lspci

dmesg

```

please.

----------

## k.wandowicz

Thank you for your reply.

 *jongeek wrote:*   

> Perhaps the controller chipset is different between the two motherboards ?

 

It certainly is. The former was a server mb with an NVIDIA nForce™ 4 Professional, and the P5K has an Intel P35.

 *jongeek wrote:*   

> Post the output of:
> 
> ```
> 
> lspci
> ...

 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)] (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 6121 (rev b2)
```

```
Linux version 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 (root@mushi) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #2 SMP Sat Nov 1 20:14:20 CET 2008

Command line: root=/dev/sda2 vga=0f05

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009dc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009dc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007ff80000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ff80000 - 000000007ff8e000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ff8e000 - 000000007ffe0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ffe0000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 157) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524160) 1 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000FBDD0, 0014 (r0 ACPIAM)

ACPI: RSDT 7FF80000, 003C (r1 A_M_I_ OEMRSDT   3000814 MSFT       97)

ACPI: FACP 7FF80200, 0084 (r2 A_M_I_ OEMFACP   3000814 MSFT       97)

ACPI: DSDT 7FF805C0, 8940 (r1  A0994 A0994000        0 INTL 20060113)

ACPI: FACS 7FF8E000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 7FF80390, 006C (r1 A_M_I_ OEMAPIC   3000814 MSFT       97)

ACPI: MCFG 7FF80400, 003C (r1 A_M_I_ OEMMCFG   3000814 MSFT       97)

ACPI: OEMB 7FF8E040, 0081 (r1 A_M_I_ AMI_OEM   3000814 MSFT       97)

ACPI: HPET 7FF88F00, 0038 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMHPET   3000814 MSFT       97)

ACPI: OSFR 7FF88F40, 00B0 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMOSFR   3000814 MSFT       97)

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000007ff80000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 157) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524160) 1 entries of 3200 used

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000007ff80000

  NODE_DATA [000000000000c000 - 0000000000012fff]

  bootmap [0000000000013000 -  0000000000022fef] pages 10

early res: 0 [0-fff] BIOS data page

early res: 1 [6000-7fff] SMP_TRAMPOLINE

early res: 2 [200000-94e947] TEXT DATA BSS

early res: 3 [9dc00-a0bff] EBDA

early res: 4 [8000-bfff] PGTABLE

 [ffffe20000000000-ffffe200001fffff] PMD ->ffff810001200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000200000-ffffe200003fffff] PMD ->ffff810001600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000400000-ffffe200005fffff] PMD ->ffff810001a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000600000-ffffe200007fffff] PMD ->ffff810001e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000800000-ffffe200009fffff] PMD ->ffff810002200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000a00000-ffffe20000bfffff] PMD ->ffff810002600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000c00000-ffffe20000dfffff] PMD ->ffff810002a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000e00000-ffffe20000ffffff] PMD ->ffff810002e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001000000-ffffe200011fffff] PMD ->ffff810003200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001200000-ffffe200013fffff] PMD ->ffff810003600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001400000-ffffe200015fffff] PMD ->ffff810003a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001600000-ffffe200017fffff] PMD ->ffff810003e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001800000-ffffe200019fffff] PMD ->ffff810004200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001a00000-ffffe20001bfffff] PMD ->ffff810004600000 on node 0

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      157

    0:      256 ->   524160

On node 0 totalpages: 524061

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1882 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2059 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 7110 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 512954 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0xffffffff base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:7ee00000)

SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 2 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 35032 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 515013

Policy zone: DMA32

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 vga=0f05

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

TSC calibrated against PM_TIMER

time.c: Detected 2400.072 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Checking aperture...

Memory: 2059452k/2096640k available (3984k kernel code, 36792k reserved, 2338k data, 356k init)

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4802.89 BogoMIPS (lpj=2401449)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

using mwait in idle threads.

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

APIC timer calibration result 12500376

Detected 12.500 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4800.05 BogoMIPS (lpj=2400026)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0d

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 00000003

  groups: 00000001 00000002

  domain 1: span 00000003

   groups: 00000003

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 00000003

  groups: 00000002 00000001

  domain 1: span 00000003

   groups: 00000003

net_namespace: 296 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

No dock devices found.

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P8._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P9._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 *14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] -  CF, should be CE [20070126]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0

hpet0: 4 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed19fff has been reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x480-0x4bf has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xfed50000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xffa00000-0xffafffff has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xffe00000-0xffefffff has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xfffffffe could not be reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x100000-0x7fffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xfc000000-0xfe9fffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000d0000000-0x00000000dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000faf00000-0x00000000faffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

  IO window: e000-efff

  MEM window: 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.5

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.4[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.5[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W].

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie02]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: SSDT 7FF8E0D0, 0256 (r1    AMI   CPU1PM        1 INTL 20060113)

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: SSDT 7FF8E330, 0143 (r1    AMI   CPU2PM        1 INTL 20060113)

ACPI: ACPI0007:01 is registered as cooling_device1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

atl1 0000:02:00.0: version 2.0.7

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.16-rc1 Thu. Nov. 07 10:09:32 PDT 2007

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:03:00.0: version 3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ahci 0000:03:00.0: controller can't do NCQ, turning off CAP_NCQ

ahci 0000:03:00.0: MV_AHCI HACK: port_map 7 -> 3

ahci 0000:03:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 3 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl IDE mode

ahci 0000:03:00.0: flags: 64bit stag led pmp slum part 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfebffc00 port 0xfebffd00 irq 16

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfebffc00 port 0xfebffd80 irq 16

ata3: DUMMY

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi3 : ata_piix

scsi4 : ata_piix

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc000 ctl 0xbc00 bmdma 0xb480 irq 22

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xb880 ctl 0xb800 bmdma 0xb488 irq 22

ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata4.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG SP2504C, VT100-52, max UDMA7

ata4.00: 488281250 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata5: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata5.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD753LJ, 1AA01109, max UDMA7

ata5.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG SP2504C  VT10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] 488281250 512-byte hardware sectors (250000 MB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] 488281250 512-byte hardware sectors (250000 MB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD753LJ  1AA0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

scsi5 : ata_piix

scsi6 : ata_piix

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd000 ctl 0xcc00 bmdma 0xc480 irq 22

ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc880 ctl 0xc800 bmdma 0xc488 irq 22

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.06

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xfbfffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xfbfff800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000d800

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000d880

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000dc00

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000d080

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000d400

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000d480

usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x4117

usb 5-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

i2c /dev entries driver

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.13.0-ioctl (2007-10-18) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

cpuidle: using governor ladder

input: A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.2-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.16rc2 (Thu Jan 31 16:40:16 2008 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xfbff8000 irq 22

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Unable to load NLS charset utf-8

UDF-fs: No VRS found

XFS mounting filesystem sda2

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sda2

VFS: Mounted root (xfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 356k freed

udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  173.14.09  Wed Jun  4 23:40:50 PDT 2008

/dev/vmmon[2346]: VMCI: Driver initialized.

/dev/vmmon[2346]: Module vmmon: registered with major=10 minor=165

/dev/vmmon[2346]: Initial HV check: anyNotCapable=1 anyUnlocked=0 anyEnabled=0 anyDisabled=0

/dev/vmmon[2346]: Module vmmon: initialized

XFS mounting filesystem sda3

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sda3

XFS mounting filesystem sdb2

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdb2

Adding 4000176k swap on /dev/sda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4000176k

atl1 0000:02:00.0: eth1 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

atl1 0000:02:00.0: eth1 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

warning: process `openrdate' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.40.

usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access              Patriot Memory   PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] 15654912 512-byte hardware sectors (8015 MB)

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] 15654912 512-byte hardware sectors (8015 MB)

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

The HDD's are sda and sdb, the DVD burner is IDE, so I reckon it should be hd*, but as you can see no such thing pops up in the log.

----------

## jongeek

 *k.wandowicz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)
> ...

 

Looks like you're missing a driver needed to access the IDE controller on your new motherboard. The first two IDE interfaces listed are your SATA controllers, and I'm guessing the third is your real (non-SATA) IDE controller that the DVD is hooked to. This device is configured using the "Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 6121" (CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL) driver in the kernel. Do you know if this driver is enabled in your kernel ?

 *k.wandowicz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The HDD's are sda and sdb, the DVD burner is IDE, so I reckon it should be hd*, but as you can see no such thing pops up in the log.

 

Since the merge of libata in the kernel, your IDE devices (including the DVD) may all show up as pseudo-SCSI devices, like the SATA ones do. Therefore your DVD may show up as /dev/sr0 instead of /dev/hda.

----------

## k.wandowicz

 *jongeek wrote:*   

> Do you know if this driver is enabled in your kernel ?

 

It wasn't, but I compiled it in and now it is. Unfortunately, still no sign of my DVD.

----------

## jongeek

Just as a sanity check, does the DVD show up in your BIOS ? Are there any new log messages now that it the IDE driver is compiled in ?

----------

## k.wandowicz

Thanks for helping. Yes the burner shows up in the BIOS. I don't think there are any new messages:

```
Linux version 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 (root@mushi) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #3 SMP Thu Apr 9 20:56:32 CEST 2009

Command line: root=/dev/sda2 vga=0f05

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009dc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009dc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007ff80000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ff80000 - 000000007ff8e000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ff8e000 - 000000007ffe0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ffe0000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 157) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524160) 1 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000FBDD0, 0014 (r0 ACPIAM)

ACPI: RSDT 7FF80000, 003C (r1 A_M_I_ OEMRSDT   3000814 MSFT       97)

ACPI: FACP 7FF80200, 0084 (r2 A_M_I_ OEMFACP   3000814 MSFT       97)

ACPI: DSDT 7FF805C0, 8940 (r1  A0994 A0994000        0 INTL 20060113)

ACPI: FACS 7FF8E000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 7FF80390, 006C (r1 A_M_I_ OEMAPIC   3000814 MSFT       97)

ACPI: MCFG 7FF80400, 003C (r1 A_M_I_ OEMMCFG   3000814 MSFT       97)

ACPI: OEMB 7FF8E040, 0081 (r1 A_M_I_ AMI_OEM   3000814 MSFT       97)

ACPI: HPET 7FF88F00, 0038 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMHPET   3000814 MSFT       97)

ACPI: OSFR 7FF88F40, 00B0 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMOSFR   3000814 MSFT       97)

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000007ff80000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 157) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524160) 1 entries of 3200 used

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000007ff80000

  NODE_DATA [000000000000c000 - 0000000000012fff]

  bootmap [0000000000013000 -  0000000000022fef] pages 10

early res: 0 [0-fff] BIOS data page

early res: 1 [6000-7fff] SMP_TRAMPOLINE

early res: 2 [200000-94e947] TEXT DATA BSS

early res: 3 [9dc00-a0bff] EBDA

early res: 4 [8000-bfff] PGTABLE

 [ffffe20000000000-ffffe200001fffff] PMD ->ffff810001200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000200000-ffffe200003fffff] PMD ->ffff810001600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000400000-ffffe200005fffff] PMD ->ffff810001a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000600000-ffffe200007fffff] PMD ->ffff810001e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000800000-ffffe200009fffff] PMD ->ffff810002200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000a00000-ffffe20000bfffff] PMD ->ffff810002600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000c00000-ffffe20000dfffff] PMD ->ffff810002a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000e00000-ffffe20000ffffff] PMD ->ffff810002e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001000000-ffffe200011fffff] PMD ->ffff810003200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001200000-ffffe200013fffff] PMD ->ffff810003600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001400000-ffffe200015fffff] PMD ->ffff810003a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001600000-ffffe200017fffff] PMD ->ffff810003e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001800000-ffffe200019fffff] PMD ->ffff810004200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001a00000-ffffe20001bfffff] PMD ->ffff810004600000 on node 0

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      157

    0:      256 ->   524160

On node 0 totalpages: 524061

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1882 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2059 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 7110 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 512954 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0xffffffff base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:7ee00000)

SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 2 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 35032 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 515013

Policy zone: DMA32

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 vga=0f05

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

TSC calibrated against PM_TIMER

time.c: Detected 2400.090 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Checking aperture...

Memory: 2059452k/2096640k available (3985k kernel code, 36792k reserved, 2338k data, 356k init)

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4802.88 BogoMIPS (lpj=2401443)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

using mwait in idle threads.

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

APIC timer calibration result 12500459

Detected 12.500 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4800.06 BogoMIPS (lpj=2400031)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0d

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 00000003

  groups: 00000001 00000002

  domain 1: span 00000003

   groups: 00000003

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 00000003

  groups: 00000002 00000001

  domain 1: span 00000003

   groups: 00000003

net_namespace: 296 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

No dock devices found.

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P8._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P9._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 *14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] -  CF, should be CE [20070126]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0

hpet0: 4 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed19fff has been reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x480-0x4bf has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xfed50000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xffa00000-0xffafffff has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xffe00000-0xffefffff has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xfffffffe could not be reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x100000-0x7fffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xfc000000-0xfe9fffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000d0000000-0x00000000dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000faf00000-0x00000000faffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

  IO window: e000-efff

  MEM window: 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.5

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.4[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.5[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W].

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie02]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: SSDT 7FF8E0D0, 0256 (r1    AMI   CPU1PM        1 INTL 20060113)

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: SSDT 7FF8E330, 0143 (r1    AMI   CPU2PM        1 INTL 20060113)

ACPI: ACPI0007:01 is registered as cooling_device1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

atl1 0000:02:00.0: version 2.0.7

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.16-rc1 Thu. Nov. 07 10:09:32 PDT 2007

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:03:00.0: version 3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ahci 0000:03:00.0: controller can't do NCQ, turning off CAP_NCQ

ahci 0000:03:00.0: MV_AHCI HACK: port_map 7 -> 3

ahci 0000:03:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 3 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl IDE mode

ahci 0000:03:00.0: flags: 64bit stag led pmp slum part 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfebffc00 port 0xfebffd00 irq 16

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfebffc00 port 0xfebffd80 irq 16

ata3: DUMMY

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi3 : ata_piix

scsi4 : ata_piix

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc000 ctl 0xbc00 bmdma 0xb480 irq 22

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xb880 ctl 0xb800 bmdma 0xb488 irq 22

ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata4.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG SP2504C, VT100-52, max UDMA7

ata4.00: 488281250 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata5: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata5.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD753LJ, 1AA01109, max UDMA7

ata5.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG SP2504C  VT10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] 488281250 512-byte hardware sectors (250000 MB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] 488281250 512-byte hardware sectors (250000 MB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD753LJ  1AA0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

scsi5 : ata_piix

scsi6 : ata_piix

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd000 ctl 0xcc00 bmdma 0xc480 irq 22

ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc880 ctl 0xc800 bmdma 0xc488 irq 22

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.06

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xfbfffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xfbfff800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000d800

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000d880

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000dc00

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000d080

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000d400

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000d480

usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x4117

usb 5-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

i2c /dev entries driver

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.13.0-ioctl (2007-10-18) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

cpuidle: using governor ladder

input: A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.2-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.16rc2 (Thu Jan 31 16:40:16 2008 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xfbff8000 irq 22

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Unable to load NLS charset utf-8

UDF-fs: No VRS found

XFS mounting filesystem sda2

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sda2

VFS: Mounted root (xfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 356k freed

udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  173.14.09  Wed Jun  4 23:40:50 PDT 2008

/dev/vmmon[2376]: VMCI: Driver initialized.

/dev/vmmon[2376]: Module vmmon: registered with major=10 minor=165

/dev/vmmon[2376]: Initial HV check: anyNotCapable=1 anyUnlocked=0 anyEnabled=0 anyDisabled=0

/dev/vmmon[2376]: Module vmmon: initialized

scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access              Patriot Memory   PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] 15654912 512-byte hardware sectors (8015 MB)

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] 15654912 512-byte hardware sectors (8015 MB)

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

XFS mounting filesystem sda3

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sda3

XFS mounting filesystem sdb2

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdb2

Adding 4000176k swap on /dev/sda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4000176k

atl1 0000:02:00.0: eth1 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

atl1 0000:02:00.0: eth1 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

warning: process `openrdate' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.40.

usb 2-5: USB disconnect, address 2

/dev/vmmon[5119]: host clock rate change request 0 -> 19

/dev/vmmon[5119]: host clock rate change request 19 -> 83

/dev/vmmon[5119]: host clock rate change request 83 -> 19

/dev/vmmon[5114]: host clock rate change request 19 -> 0

vmmon: Had to deallocate locked 259394 pages from vm driver ffff810061e6c000

vmmon: Had to deallocate AWE 3463 pages from vm driver ffff810061e6c000
```

----------

## depontius

Are you sure your DVD isn't there now that you've got the correct drivers in the kernel?  Check to see if it's now there as /dev/dvd1 instead of /dev/dvd.  Since you're now getting at it through a new driver, it's entirely possible that udev had decided to name it differently.  I've had this problem when swapping hardware around...  Every time I swapped a different dvd drive in, it would increment the number by 1, causing dvd player software to quit working, until I reconfigured something.  At first I would reconfigure the dvd player to look for the new drive name.  Then I realized that I only ever had a single dvd drive in the system, and it was nuts to see this number keep changing just because I was swapping hardware around.

Take a look in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules and see if you've got multiple entries in there.  If so, you can either hand-edit the file, removing the old entry and update the newer entry to give the name you want, or just erase the "added content", reboot, and let udev rebuild it for you with just the existing drive/driver.

----------

## k.wandowicz

 *depontius wrote:*   

> Are you sure your DVD isn't there now that you've got the correct drivers in the kernel?  Check to see if it's now there as /dev/dvd1 instead of /dev/dvd.  Since you're now getting at it through a new driver, it's entirely possible that udev had decided to name it differently.  I've had this problem when swapping hardware around...  Every time I swapped a different dvd drive in, it would increment the number by 1, causing dvd player software to quit working, until I reconfigured something.  At first I would reconfigure the dvd player to look for the new drive name.  Then I realized that I only ever had a single dvd drive in the system, and it was nuts to see this number keep changing just because I was swapping hardware around.

 

Thanks for the suggestion. I checked, but unfortunately it isn't there.

I must emphasize that the device itself working perfectly (e.g. I can boot into the livecd).

 *depontius wrote:*   

> Take a look in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules and see if you've got multiple entries in there.  If so, you can either hand-edit the file, removing the old entry and update the newer entry to give the name you want, or just erase the "added content", reboot, and let udev rebuild it for you with just the existing drive/driver.

 

It looks like this:

```
# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_cd_rules

# program, probably run by the cd-aliases-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line

# and set the $GENERATED variable.

# LITE-ON_DVDRW_LH-20A1H (pci-0000:00:06.0-ide-0:1)

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:06.0-ide-0:1", SYMLINK+="cdrom", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:06.0-ide-0:1", SYMLINK+="cdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:06.0-ide-0:1", SYMLINK+="dvd", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:06.0-ide-0:1", SYMLINK+="dvdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"
```

I thought it shows the wrong address since lspci says:

```
03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 6121 (rev b2)
```

and I tried changing the file, but I guess it's not what I thought, because nothing happened. I also tried commenting out all the lines but the first and rebooting, but still no luck.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

k.wandowicz,

You need some of this

It will migrate you to libata and your DVD will be /dev/sr0

You already have most of it.

----------

## k.wandowicz

NeddySeagoon, thank you for your reply.

According to the ASUS website, my motherboard indeed has an Intel ICH9 chipset. I had all the options you mention compiled into the kernel.

It didn't work, so I also tried compiling with

```
<*>   JMicron PATA support
```

just in case, although lspci doesn't report JMicron. Unfortunately, this didn't solve the problem as well.

Apart from the options you mentioned, I also have

```
<*> SCSI generic support

[*] Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K)

[*] SCSI low-level drivers  --->
```

in

```
SCSI device support  --->
```

with a few devices in the last one (not quite sure why, I guess they just are checked by default). I will try removing those.

Meanwhile, I'd really appreciate any other suggestions on what I should check.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

k.wandowicz,

It looks like you need the Marvel PATA option in libata

```
 <*>     Marvell PATA support via legacy mode  
```

----------

## k.wandowicz

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> k.wandowicz,
> 
> It looks like you need the Marvel PATA option in libata
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yes, I have that one. I compiled it in when jongeek suggested it, later removed it in order to try your setup, and now compiled the kernel with both of those (your setup + the Marvell option). Unfortunately /dev still contains neither sr0 nor cdrom:

```
bus

console

core

cpu

cpu_dma_latency

device-mapper

disk

fd

full

hpet

hplj1018-0

i2c-0

i2c-1

i2c-2

initctl

input

kmem

kmsg

log

loop

loop0

loop1

loop2

loop3

loop4

loop5

loop6

loop7

mapper

mcelog

megadev0

mem

net

network_latency

network_throughput

null

nvidia0

nvidiactl

par0

port

psaux

ptmx

pts

ptya0

ptya1

ptya2

ptya3

ptya4

ptya5

ptya6

ptya7

ptya8

ptya9

ptyaa

ptyab

ptyac

ptyad

ptyae

ptyaf

ptyb0

ptyb1

ptyb2

ptyb3

ptyb4

ptyb5

ptyb6

ptyb7

ptyb8

ptyb9

ptyba

ptybb

ptybc

ptybd

ptybe

ptybf

ptyc0

ptyc1

ptyc2

ptyc3

ptyc4

ptyc5

ptyc6

ptyc7

ptyc8

ptyc9

ptyca

ptycb

ptycc

ptycd

ptyce

ptycf

ptyd0

ptyd1

ptyd2

ptyd3

ptyd4

ptyd5

ptyd6

ptyd7

ptyd8

ptyd9

ptyda

ptydb

ptydc

ptydd

ptyde

ptydf

ptye0

ptye1

ptye2

ptye3

ptye4

ptye5

ptye6

ptye7

ptye8

ptye9

ptyea

ptyeb

ptyec

ptyed

ptyee

ptyef

ptyp0

ptyp1

ptyp2

ptyp3

ptyp4

ptyp5

ptyp6

ptyp7

ptyp8

ptyp9

ptypa

ptypb

ptypc

ptypd

ptype

ptypf

ptyq0

ptyq1

ptyq2

ptyq3

ptyq4

ptyq5

ptyq6

ptyq7

ptyq8

ptyq9

ptyqa

ptyqb

ptyqc

ptyqd

ptyqe

ptyqf

ptyr0

ptyr1

ptyr2

ptyr3

ptyr4

ptyr5

ptyr6

ptyr7

ptyr8

ptyr9

ptyra

ptyrb

ptyrc

ptyrd

ptyre

ptyrf

ptys0

ptys1

ptys2

ptys3

ptys4

ptys5

ptys6

ptys7

ptys8

ptys9

ptysa

ptysb

ptysc

ptysd

ptyse

ptysf

ptyt0

ptyt1

ptyt2

ptyt3

ptyt4

ptyt5

ptyt6

ptyt7

ptyt8

ptyt9

ptyta

ptytb

ptytc

ptytd

ptyte

ptytf

ptyu0

ptyu1

ptyu2

ptyu3

ptyu4

ptyu5

ptyu6

ptyu7

ptyu8

ptyu9

ptyua

ptyub

ptyuc

ptyud

ptyue

ptyuf

ptyv0

ptyv1

ptyv2

ptyv3

ptyv4

ptyv5

ptyv6

ptyv7

ptyv8

ptyv9

ptyva

ptyvb

ptyvc

ptyvd

ptyve

ptyvf

ptyw0

ptyw1

ptyw2

ptyw3

ptyw4

ptyw5

ptyw6

ptyw7

ptyw8

ptyw9

ptywa

ptywb

ptywc

ptywd

ptywe

ptywf

ptyx0

ptyx1

ptyx2

ptyx3

ptyx4

ptyx5

ptyx6

ptyx7

ptyx8

ptyx9

ptyxa

ptyxb

ptyxc

ptyxd

ptyxe

ptyxf

ptyy0

ptyy1

ptyy2

ptyy3

ptyy4

ptyy5

ptyy6

ptyy7

ptyy8

ptyy9

ptyya

ptyyb

ptyyc

ptyyd

ptyye

ptyyf

ptyz0

ptyz1

ptyz2

ptyz3

ptyz4

ptyz5

ptyz6

ptyz7

ptyz8

ptyz9

ptyza

ptyzb

ptyzc

ptyzd

ptyze

ptyzf

ram

ram0

ram1

ram10

ram11

ram12

ram13

ram14

ram15

ram2

ram3

ram4

ram5

ram6

ram7

ram8

ram9

ramdisk

random

raw

raw1394

rd

root

rtc

sda

sda1

sda2

sda3

sda4

sdb

sdb1

sdb2

sg0

sg1

shm

snd

stderr

stdin

stdout

tty

tty0

tty1

tty10

tty11

tty12

tty13

tty14

tty15

tty16

tty17

tty18

tty19

tty2

tty20

tty21

tty22

tty23

tty24

tty25

tty26

tty27

tty28

tty29

tty3

tty30

tty31

tty32

tty33

tty34

tty35

tty36

tty37

tty38

tty39

tty4

tty40

tty41

tty42

tty43

tty44

tty45

tty46

tty47

tty48

tty49

tty5

tty50

tty51

tty52

tty53

tty54

tty55

tty56

tty57

tty58

tty59

tty6

tty60

tty61

tty62

tty63

tty7

tty8

tty9

ttya0

ttya1

ttya2

ttya3

ttya4

ttya5

ttya6

ttya7

ttya8

ttya9

ttyaa

ttyab

ttyac

ttyad

ttyae

ttyaf

ttyb0

ttyb1

ttyb2

ttyb3

ttyb4

ttyb5

ttyb6

ttyb7

ttyb8

ttyb9

ttyba

ttybb

ttybc

ttybd

ttybe

ttybf

ttyc0

ttyc1

ttyc2

ttyc3

ttyc4

ttyc5

ttyc6

ttyc7

ttyc8

ttyc9

ttyca

ttycb

ttycc

ttycd

ttyce

ttycf

ttyd0

ttyd1

ttyd2

ttyd3

ttyd4

ttyd5

ttyd6

ttyd7

ttyd8

ttyd9

ttyda

ttydb

ttydc

ttydd

ttyde

ttydf

ttye0

ttye1

ttye2

ttye3

ttye4

ttye5

ttye6

ttye7

ttye8

ttye9

ttyea

ttyeb

ttyec

ttyed

ttyee

ttyef

ttyp0

ttyp1

ttyp2

ttyp3

ttyp4

ttyp5

ttyp6

ttyp7

ttyp8

ttyp9

ttypa

ttypb

ttypc

ttypd

ttype

ttypf

ttyq0

ttyq1

ttyq2

ttyq3

ttyq4

ttyq5

ttyq6

ttyq7

ttyq8

ttyq9

ttyqa

ttyqb

ttyqc

ttyqd

ttyqe

ttyqf

ttyr0

ttyr1

ttyr2

ttyr3

ttyr4

ttyr5

ttyr6

ttyr7

ttyr8

ttyr9

ttyra

ttyrb

ttyrc

ttyrd

ttyre

ttyrf

ttys0

ttyS0

ttys1

ttyS1

ttys2

ttyS2

ttys3

ttyS3

ttys4

ttys5

ttys6

ttys7

ttys8

ttys9

ttysa

ttysb

ttysc

ttysd

ttyse

ttysf

ttyt0

ttyt1

ttyt2

ttyt3

ttyt4

ttyt5

ttyt6

ttyt7

ttyt8

ttyt9

ttyta

ttytb

ttytc

ttytd

ttyte

ttytf

ttyu0

ttyu1

ttyu2

ttyu3

ttyu4

ttyu5

ttyu6

ttyu7

ttyu8

ttyu9

ttyua

ttyub

ttyuc

ttyud

ttyue

ttyuf

ttyv0

ttyv1

ttyv2

ttyv3

ttyv4

ttyv5

ttyv6

ttyv7

ttyv8

ttyv9

ttyva

ttyvb

ttyvc

ttyvd

ttyve

ttyvf

ttyw0

ttyw1

ttyw2

ttyw3

ttyw4

ttyw5

ttyw6

ttyw7

ttyw8

ttyw9

ttywa

ttywb

ttywc

ttywd

ttywe

ttywf

ttyx0

ttyx1

ttyx2

ttyx3

ttyx4

ttyx5

ttyx6

ttyx7

ttyx8

ttyx9

ttyxa

ttyxb

ttyxc

ttyxd

ttyxe

ttyxf

ttyy0

ttyy1

ttyy2

ttyy3

ttyy4

ttyy5

ttyy6

ttyy7

ttyy8

ttyy9

ttyya

ttyyb

ttyyc

ttyyd

ttyye

ttyyf

ttyz0

ttyz1

ttyz2

ttyz3

ttyz4

ttyz5

ttyz6

ttyz7

ttyz8

ttyz9

ttyza

ttyzb

ttyzc

ttyzd

ttyze

ttyzf

urandom

usb

usbdev1.1_ep00

usbdev1.1_ep81

usbdev1.2_ep00

usbdev1.2_ep01

usbdev1.2_ep81

usbdev2.1_ep00

usbdev2.1_ep81

usbdev3.1_ep00

usbdev3.1_ep81

usbdev4.1_ep00

usbdev4.1_ep81

usbdev5.1_ep00

usbdev5.1_ep81

usbdev5.2_ep00

usbdev5.2_ep81

usbdev6.1_ep00

usbdev6.1_ep81

usbdev7.1_ep00

usbdev7.1_ep81

usbdev8.1_ep00

usbdev8.1_ep81

usbmon0

usbmon1

usbmon2

usbmon3

usbmon4

usbmon5

usbmon6

usbmon7

usbmon8

vcs

vcs1

vcs12

vcs2

vcs3

vcs4

vcs5

vcs6

vcs7

vcsa

vcsa1

vcsa12

vcsa2

vcsa3

vcsa4

vcsa5

vcsa6

vcsa7

vmmon

XOR

zero
```

I appreciate all the replies. Do you think there can be anything I'm missing (i.e. not following your instructions precisely enough which results with the problem not being solved)?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

k.wandowicz,

Please post your lspci output.

----------

## pigeon768

Neddy,

He did post his lspci - third post. Although, I would like to see the lspci -v.

Of note is the mention of the Marvell IDE controller.

k.wandowicz,

Just to confirm - you have two samsung SATA hard disk drives, and your dvd drive is PATA? Please post your kernel config... there are two Marvell drivers in the 'ATA SFF support' section, one for "Marvell SATA support" and another for "Marvell PATA support via legacy mode", enable them both until we get it sorted out, then disable the one you don't need. I believe "Marvell SATA support" is deprecated in favor of AHCI.

----------

